# An old Time Favourite ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Collinite 915 - hand-crafted with 6 months protection #collinite
⠀







⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
🖥 www.DetailedClean.co.uk
👍 10% off to Instagram followers - Insta10
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
🚚 Free UK delivery on orders over £40
🌍 Worldwide shipping
🙏 Established since 2010
✔ Over 1350 different products stocked
✔ Over 40 brands stocked
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
#carcare #carcareproducts #detailingproducts #detailing #detailingworld #detailingsupplies #carcleaning #carpolishing #detailinguk #detailedclean #detailersofinstagram


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Collinite is still hard to beat for the money. Also, still better than other more expensive products I've used. I'd recommended it to anyone.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> Collinite is still hard to beat for the money. Also, still better than other more expensive products I've used. I'd recommended it to anyone.


Couldn't agree more, call it old school, very dependable product. My car is wearing it's stablemate 476.


----------

